# Speichenlänge Wtp Supreme - Odyssey Hazard felge



## Weltmeister (23. September 2009)

Prost Mahlzeit beisammen.

wollt mal nachfragen wer von euch diese kombo fährt und mir die speichenlänge sagen kann. hab grad eine ausgebaut von nem leihlaufrad, aber die sehen mir nen bisschen vermurkst aus und dann komme ich auf 190mm was mir ziemlich lang erscheint. weiß jemand welche es genau ist? 

( Supreme Nabe und Hazard felge ) 

Mfg Micha


----------



## Weltmeister (24. September 2009)

geklärt- 184mm-186mm, danke für eure hilfe ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## qam (25. September 2009)

Weltmeister schrieb:


> danke für eure hilfe ;-)


Oder auch nicht...


----------



## eriklapu (26. September 2009)

http://www.pijin.co.uk/spokeCalculator.jsp

der ist ganz gut


----------

